# Throwing cheese on babies’ faces is the newest internet challenge



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

https://chicago.suntimes.com/enterta...-social-media/

Throwing cheese on babies’ faces is the newest internet challenge

We’ve had our fair share of interesting social media challenges from the dangerous (eating Tide pods) to the ridiculous (convincing people they were invisible).

Now people are throwing slices of cheese on babies’ faces in the name of social media.

The newest cheese challenge involves adults flinging a slice of cheese (mostly the yellow kind) onto an unsuspecting baby’s face and recording their reaction for social media.

In a now deleted Facebook video, Michigan father Charles Amara uploaded a video of himself carrying a slice of cheese and tossing it onto his kid’s face leaving the toddler understandably shocked and confused.

“You asked for it, here it is! Attack of the cheese Episode 2. He wasn’t happy after this one,” Amara captioned the post (there was an Episode 1?).

The video went viral when it was reposted to Twitter by a person who goes by the name of @unclehxlmes. It has since received over 10 million views. The Twitter user deleted the video shortly after, saying that it “got way out of hand.”

“I have spoken with the child’s mother and explained why I have deleted it,” he wrote.

People followed suit anyway and began tossing their own cheese slices at their offspring or younger siblings and recording their reactions.

Some people have even taken it to greater lengths, throwing entire cheeseburgers at (thankfully) older people.

Other people felt like maybe it was too disrespectful to throw a slice of cheese at a baby so they tossed it at their cat instead.

https://suntimesmedia.files.wordpres...8122.png?w=763


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

wow. The challenge is to throw cheese at a child. Sad. Actually makes me cross. What a way to treat little kids.

We are much nicer with our challenges for our dogs as in the Corgi maze challenge. What does that say about us?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I think it's bordering on abusive.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

It's another stupid bid for attention by mental midgets IMHO. In what world is chunking food at babies a challenge?


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

i'll be happy the dummies arn't dumping a bucket of something on them ,and hope they are useing real cheese instead of the fake stuff


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> I think it's bordering on abusive.


I think it would only be abusive if it was the cheap stuff......

Lol but honestly where is the challenge ?

Now you wanna challenge let’s challenge people to fling cheese on their bosses face !


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

folks really need a LOT of attention. Throwing cheese on a baby face and recording it to put on social media is just plain stupid. Apparently they have nothing better to do.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> In what world is chunking food at babies a challenge?


The Twitterverse?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I've tried it with my dog.... What a quick way to dispose of a slice of cheese!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Very true. Dogs are amazing at catching food on the fly. If anything fell off the counter one of our dogs had it while it was still in the air and not even close to landing. He quite enjoyed the challenge of catching anything not just food. But babies are not dogs. People are definitely strange in what they find amusing.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

emdeengee said:


> Very true. Dogs are amazing at catching food on the fly. If anything fell off the counter one of our dogs had it while it was still in the air and not even close to landing. He quite enjoyed the challenge of catching anything not just food. But babies are not dogs. People are definitely strange in what they find amusing.


Well I would find it amusing to watch the dog catch it in mid air.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I've tried it with my dog.... What a quick way to dispose of a slice of cheese!


Never made the dogs face stanched it outta the air.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

We have too many people in our world that are *CHALLENGED!*


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

coolrunnin said:


> Never made the dogs face stanched it outta the air.


Oh it made the dogs face alright. But just the inside of its face!


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Some people just need a good flogging to smarten up.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, before you know it, swallowing goldfish will be the newest viral rage. Nothing really ever changes.

geo


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

It's bad enough when meaness is promoted in jokes and media but to throw something in a baby's face that trusts you to be kind and protective is appalling. Any adults doing this should be taken aside by family members or their community and warned of possible consequences TO THEM if they continue...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It ranks right up there with taping your child to the wall.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I thought I read that swallowing gold fish had already been done. people got too much time on their hands these days. jmo


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I saw that one where the parent taped the child to the wall. I can't remember if she was charged with child abuse and had the child removed. I know several of them have but people still continue to do it. ~Georgia


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

How disrespectful.
Society continues to decline.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm amazed that I agree with Pixie, and I certainly agree with SRSlade


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Too many twits tweeting on Twitter. All for attention and a narcissistic high. If people would quit liking stuff like that it wouldn't go viral but sadly that's where we are. 

My son told me about a book he read. It was fiction. When people did something they got a thumbs up or down and it was recorded in a chip in the brain. If you had 5 stars the world was yours. If you had 2 stars or less you couldn't get a job or even step foot in a restaurant in public because you were shunned. 

We laughed about the concept but I'm beginning to think it was a premonition.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> Too many twits tweeting on Twitter. All for attention and a narcissistic high. If people would quit liking stuff like that it wouldn't go viral but sadly that's where we are.
> 
> My son told me about a book he read. It was fiction. When people did something they got a thumbs up or down and it was recorded in a chip in the brain. If you had 5 stars the world was yours. If you had 2 stars or less you couldn't get a job or even step foot in a restaurant in public because you were shunned.
> 
> We laughed about the concept but I'm beginning to think it was a premonition.


It is already happening in China. Not the brain chip but people are being monitored for their civic behaviour and if they are given faults it can prevent jobs, housing rentals and even air and train travel.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

emdeengee said:


> It is already happening in China. Not the brain chip but people are being monitored for their civic behaviour and if they are given faults it can prevent jobs, housing rentals and even air and train travel.


I believe it is in the process here too with monitoring of internet use and Facebook. Computers can collect so much data...


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

True but here it is sneaky. In China is the law and it is enforced.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Irish Pixie said:


> I think it's bordering on abusive.


It is child abusive. They should serve jail time. Also have the child taken away from them for sometime. That should stop some of the abuse.


emdeengee said:


> True but here it is sneaky. In China is the law and it is enforced.


China has had laws for years where they sent people to large camps in the north. There are big work camps. People there work with no pay. There stay can be years also if they break any rules in the camp. The inmates go to work in factories every day and make goods that are sold all over the world. There were big reports on this when President Reagan started trading big time with China Now the West gets a few report on these camps but for the most part it is covered up by the west so we can go on getting cheap goods from China. There are large building were all these law breaker stay. They have to work for their food. If they get sick and can't work that day they do not get any food. Large turnover in the camps as many of them die. Maybe the U.S. should do this also. In south St. Lois in the 60's There was what was called the work house. They had a big field where all the inmates worked and raised garden for food that they eat. The men that were there had done crimes not so bad to be sent to a regular prison.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

It’s stupid sure enough but is it really abusive ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

just remember, children learn by example..
there are videos of people giving their baby a piece of lemon,also..


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

emdeengee said:


> True but here it is sneaky. In China is the law and it is enforced.


So which is more insidious?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

light rain said:


> So which is more insidious?


Exactly. Here they can say that tomorrow we go on the same thing but it goes back ten years and nothing you can do about it to plan for it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> just remember, children learn by example..
> there are videos of people giving their baby a piece of lemon,also..


I used to give my daughter lemon wedges but she loved sucking on them. I would have never posted it on the internet though.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> I used to give my daughter lemon wedges but she loved sucking on them. I would have never posted it on the internet though.


one of my grandsons did too..
another one loved hot sauce.. still does..


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

nehimama said:


> https://chicago.suntimes.com/enterta...-social-media/
> 
> Throwing cheese on babies’ faces is the newest internet challenge
> 
> ...





newfieannie said:


> I thought I read that swallowing gold fish had already been done. people got too much time on their hands these days. jmo


People are idiots.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

So now the challenge has expanded to throwing cheese at the faces of cats and dogs. Adults next?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

emdeengee said:


> So now the challenge has expanded to throwing cheese at the faces of cats and dogs. Adults next?


Dogs would not object, most would encourage this behavior as they see it as treat time. Kids and cats probably not. Cats enjoy bit natural cheese but at their discretion, they dont like anything thrown at them.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Lots of the forums I frequent have a "star" rating system, and is a matter of pride to the OP, about how many responses, and favorable ratings they get. Somehow, after being a member for 10 years in one forum, I have NEVER even thought of rating someone, or cared about any rating I got.

The cell phone/social media generation is looking for substitute adoration from getting "likes, and shares", that their busy parents didn't give them while being latchkey kids. It's truly sad at the lengths they will go to get attention.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I agree with IP, it is abusive to startle a baby like that. 

My dog would love me to throw cheese at her. 

My mom used to throw marshmallows at us. We were older than babies though (at least I don't think she threw marshmallows at us when we were babies).


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

SRSLADE said:


> Some people just need a good flogging to smarten up.


 We are too weak to let them reap the rewards of their actions, some one wil step in and give them money ,food or housing.



wdcutrsdaughter said:


> How disrespectful.
> Society continues to decline.


…..and will until they are allowed to suffer the rewards of their actions.



Oxankle said:


> I'm amazed that I agree with Pixie, and I certainly agree with SRSlade


 I also agree...….



emdeengee said:


> It is already happening in China. Not the brain chip but people are being monitored for their civic behaviour and if they are given faults it can prevent jobs, housing rentals and even air and train travel.



I do not agree or like that, seems very invasive 1984 style,...…..the problems will resolve themselves if we allow the natural chain of events to flow, no need to monitor every action of every person.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

And how would you like you or your daughters to be placed on a data file that records them of breeding age? Happening in China with nearly two million women.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> And how would you like you or your daughters to be placed on a data file that records them of breeding age? Happening in China with nearly two million women.


And this is a problem for whom?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

All women.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

How is it a problem ?

Is it based on age or is it actually related to breeding ability ?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

emdeengee said:


> And how would you like you or your daughters to be placed on a data file that records them of breeding age? Happening in China with nearly two million women.


That would be a BIG problem for me.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> How is it a problem ?


It is a problem. Trust me.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

People are idiots,plain and simple.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> All women.


I'm sorry, but I'm not seeing the problem. Most countries issue birth certificates these days. It lists and records the child's name, gender, date of birth etc. I would think adding twelve to thirteen years to date of birth of female children would be simple enough. What's the problem?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> It is a problem. Trust me.


It’s not really an issue of trust I would just like to understand your viewpoint.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm not seeing the problem. Most countries issue birth certificates these days. It lists and records the child's name, gender, date of birth etc. I would think adding twelve to thirteen years to date of birth of female children would be simple enough. What's the problem?


It is not the math that is the problem. It is a breeding record and they have been abused in the past. Next women and men who are infertile or too old to breed will be on a list. Viagra won't save you.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> It’s not really an issue of trust I would just like to understand your viewpoint.


Because I don't think any government has any business to put anyone on a breeding record. It's not their business.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> It is not the math that is the problem. It is a breeding record and they have been abused in the past. Next women and men who are infertile or too old to breed will be on a list. Viagra won't save you.


As I pointed out, the government has had this list for many years. (Birth records) Why is it now a problem? And for whom has it been a problem?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I get that but why? It’s really no different than selective service


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Back to the OP my sister-in-law’s baby was crawling around on the blanket the other day while the ladies prepared a picnic lunch. 
she very carefully picked up a single slice of cheese and quite daintily sent it on her head like a hat we were all fascinated and quickly snapped a picture. 
For some reason in the picture it looks like the cheese is in the midair and she is reaching With both hands up to grab it .


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> I get that but why? It’s really no different than selective service


Selective service holds a purpose. What does a breeding record hold for a purpose? Are they gonna call out young people when we get low and make them have babies? That would be the only purpose I can see and I aint buying that crap here in America. As anti police and establishment as you seem to be I would think you would be all over this one.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> Selective service holds a purpose. What does a breeding record hold for a purpose? Are they gonna call out young people when we get low and make them have babies? That would be the only purpose I can see and I aint buying that crap here in America. As anti police and establishment as you seem to be I would think you would be all over this one.


Keeping records helps the government plan for things coming down the road.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Keeping records helps the government plan for things coming down the road.


It also is a waste on manpower, money and my tax dollars. You spend yours to let them do it and leave mine out of it. Not to mention it's very creepy. They will prosecute pedophiles but keep these types of records? I doubt it. 

Besides, if we get that bad off with population decrease we have other worse issues at hand. Like learning another language.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> It also is a waste on manpower, money and my tax dollars. You spend yours to let them do it and leave mine out of it. Not to mention it's very creepy. They will prosecute pedophiles but keep these types of records? I doubt it.
> 
> Besides, if we get that bad off with population decrease we have other worse issues at hand. Like learning another language.


So you find birth records creepy? I'm thinking a DNA sample at birth could be very handy too.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> So you find birth records creepy? I'm thinking a DNA sample at birth could be very handy too.


I don't find birth records creepy at all. I find breeder records creepy. Unless you are a cattleman. The government is not my rancher and it's not their business who I am or am not "breeding". Simple to me.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> I don't find birth records creepy at all. I find breeder records creepy. Unless you are a cattleman. The government is not my rancher and it's not their business who I am or am not "breeding". Simple to me.


No one is tracking your breeding habits. Just a list of those of breeding age. For women that is normally between 13 to 50. Men... Upper limit is much higher.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

what makes it a breeding record ?
maybe they want to neuter people if the population gets too high..


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> what makes it a breeding record ?
> maybe they want to neuter people if the population gets too high..


Can we nominate a few?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> No one is tracking your breeding habits. Just a list of those of breeding age. For women that is normally between 13 to 50. Men... Upper limit is much higher.


If they are not tracking your breeding then why keep a breeding record? I'll ask again....

_*What purpose does it serve*_? 

I am pretty sure there is no money wasted in this country on such a thing.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> If they are not tracking your breeding then why keep a breeding record? I'll ask again....
> 
> _*What purpose does it serve*_?
> 
> I am pretty sure there is no money wasted in this country on such a thing.


Read the op again. It's not a "breeding record". It's a record of people who are of breeding age. Keeping tabs on various statistics can be quite beneficial at times.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Read the op again. It's not a "breeding record". It's a record of people who are of breeding age. Keeping tabs on various statistics can be* quite beneficial at times*.


When?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> When?


Like when to build bridges for example. If there is no demand expected, why build a bridge to nowhere? On the other hand if two communities on opposite sides of a river are growing rapidly it might be time to build a bridge. Yeah I know, the ferry has worked ok up until now... But things rarely remain the same.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> Some people just need a good flogging to smarten up.


My understanding is that some big city folk; like it.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Keeping records helps the government plan for things coming down the road.


And with China's history of sending a lot of awful stuff down the road I see a problem with this, Right now in China one child in the city and two in the country a data base like this could make sure, baby two or three would never see the light of day.  As a Father of four this does sicken me.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Like when to build bridges for example. If there is no demand expected, why build a bridge to nowhere? On the other hand if two communities on opposite sides of a river are growing rapidly it might be time to build a bridge. Yeah I know, the ferry has worked ok up until now... But things rarely remain the same.


Sorry, there is a fence post outside that is giving me lip. I think I'll have better luck debating it. Have a nice evening.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Perhaps to they can see trends coming?
Women of breeding age consume certain medical services for more than men do.
Or perhaps the government might want to set up a dating service?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Someone can throw cheese at my face,i'm hungry


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

Oregon1986 said:


> Someone can throw cheese at my face,i'm hungry


ya me too!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Oregon1986 said:


> Someone can throw cheese at my face,i'm hungry


Almost lunch here. Wonder what pixie is cooking today.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> Almost lunch here. Wonder what pixie is cooking today.


Lunch is bacon, a 5 egg white and 1 whole egg omelet with mixed greens, topped with sriracha and asiago cheese. I'm eating it now and it's delicious.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Lunch is bacon, a 5 egg white and 1 whole egg omelet with mixed greens, topped with sriracha and asiago cheese. I'm eating it now and it's delicious.


Oh well then.


----------

